# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  forest texture

## Tom_Cardin

Hi everyone!

I wanted to contribute this forest texture I just finished. It tiles so it can be fed right whatever tool you use to paint patterns. It is rather large but you can always scale down cleaner than you can scale up. Please enjoy

I actually created this texture in 3D studio and did additional filtering and all the tiling work in photoshop CS3.

I highly recommend poking holes in it, there is black that can be filtered to transparency. The size of the trees is fairly uniform so you can make individual trees into brushes to detail the forest edges.

I am working on an isometric view of forest texture as well. I will share that when I have it in the same state that this is in

----------


## Coyotemax

sweet!  I may have to give this a try soon  :Smile:

----------


## ravells

Very nice and it tiles too! Thanks and have some rep (except I can't as I've already repped you recently)

----------


## Steel General

Thanks for posting...

----------


## Tom_Cardin

coyotemax - Welcome. One thing I did find when working with it is that I got it a little too dark and the black areas didn't clip out too cleanly by just using color thresholds. It needs to be manually poked out.

ravells - Thank you...hey its the thought that counts! Yes it tiles, I hate seams and strong pattern repeats.

Steel General -  wecome! Glad to contribute.

And speaking of contributing, here is the isometric forest texture. It tiles and is more seperated from the background black for easier hole poking. Also I am including some individual trees for breaking up the edges nicely. This texture will not work in all cases, well it should but it is going to take a lot of massaging in places especially on the top edge where those single trees will have to be judiciously used.

----------


## ravells

YUM! any chance of a decidous / fir mix? These are gorgeous!

----------


## Tom_Cardin

Ravells - thanks! you read my mind. It is what I am going to work on next. Then I need to work on a dead tree forest texture.

More suggestions are welcome

----------


## zenram

Great!! Have some Rep XD

----------


## ravells

Well as you're asking for suggestions! Can you do one with autumnal colours?

----------


## Tom_Cardin

Ravells - excellent idea! I will try to squeeze that in.

----------


## Ramah

> Ravells - thanks! you read my mind. It is what I am going to work on next. Then I need to work on a dead tree forest texture.
> 
> More suggestions are welcome


Looking forward to seeing a tileable dead tree forest texture. I can only begin to imagine how hard that will be.  :Smile: 

Great stuff.

----------


## Tom_Cardin

I found a couple minutes today to work on my dead trees. So far I just have a model and I have thrown it under some lights. I still need to work up some variance and some undergrowth etc. Then I can make a texture out of it.

----------


## Tom_Cardin

Time for a new texture.. this one is a hand drawn mixed forest texture. Saved this as a PNG so it includes transparency. Also include a png of individual trees for doing edges and other bits of forested bits.

----------


## =3DFantasy=

Fantastic! is very useful ;-)

----------


## SkarValidus

I just nabbed the original satelite-view forest, it's exactly what I need!  Thanks!

----------


## mearrin69

Nice stuff, Tom_Cardin. If it's okay with you I'm going to steal your latest individual trees for my Argria map; they'll save me a bunch of time sketching my own...and they look great! Repped.
M

----------


## FrankHurt

Tom_Cardin I just wanted to thank you for sharing these forest textures! I have been a lurker on this site for too long, and finally registered just so I could thank you for these textures. I've been struggling to make my own maps look acceptable, and borrowing your forest textures will help a lot, I think. 

So: thanks!

----------

